# I need a way to live in USA legally



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Please i need to tell you all my case, so anyone can advise which legal way i can use to live in USA:

I'm Egyptian
I'm engaged to an Egyptian guy (Expected to be married within a year)
My brother has the American passport because his wife is American
My mother has the green card

When i call any attorney, he/she tells me that the American law says that it takes 11 years to grant an immigration from a brother to sister; which is too much for us.

All what i want is to live and work me and my future husband in USA legally.

Thanks in advance.
Heba


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Pull up travel.state.gov and click on visa bulletin. This gives you the current processing times for family members. Your other options are employment based visa or investment.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Heba Elkordy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please i need to tell you all my case, so anyone can advise which legal way i can use to live in USA:
> 
> ...


your brother can file for you both if he earn enough for the affidavits of support 
it will take more like 13 years ..there are 6-7 million people in the line

you mother cannot file for you as a green card holder
as you are (nearly) married ..if no marriage she can.. still take 8 years though

There are no other option available to you 
unless you have a PhD


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's a bit of a longshot, but take a look at this "sticky" message: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html

Basically, it is a sort of check-list for various conditions that might give you claim on a visa for the US. You generally need to have a job (with an employer to sponsor your visa), or stand in the line to have a direct family member sponsor you. There is also the investment route and/or the visa lottery, though that may not be long for this world.

Just be aware that for many work visas, the "trailing spouse" will get a dependent visa that does NOT give him or her the right to work in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

twostep said:


> Pull up travel.state.gov and click on visa bulletin. This gives you the current processing times for family members. Your other options are employment based visa or investment.


Do u know the minimum amount of investment to have the green card based on it.

Thanks,
Heba


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Heba Elkordy said:


> Do u know the minimum amount of investment to have the green card based on it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Heba


500 k invested at risk


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

For the EB5 visa you have to invest at least 500k, but then you get a green card. For the E2 visa, you can invest around 100k in a business, but the visa is only valid for 2-4 years. However, it can be renewed indefinitely. But it doesn't lead to a green card.


----------

